# Do breeders give their own shots?



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Is it normal for breeders to give their puppies the shots themselves instead of taking them to the vet? I was talking with a breeder today and I was asking about vet history and shots he said he had none.....that he did it himself. Shayley's breeder didn't do that so I just didn't know if this was normal or not?


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

A lot of breeders will start the series of shots themselves to cut cost but unless it is a reputable breeder I really trust then it worries me :-(


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

The breeders that I have dealt with...used vets.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

I have heard of that as of recently I know when the vet does them they stick the sticker of the vial on the vet record maybe see if he has that to prove it or in the future as to see it done?


----------



## LovesMyPups (Apr 18, 2010)

All of the breeders my pups have come from have done their own shots and kept records. Actually, all of them have taken the sticker off of the vaccination bottles, and stuck them to which ever "shot record file" they gave me with each puppy. 

In my head, if a person is breeding chihuahuas, they ought to know how to give shots themselves... Am I crazy here?


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

It's pretty normal around here for breeders to give their own shots. In fact everyone I know does. They all keep records tho.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

I've been researching and I see a lot of breeders do give their own shots. I never heard of it before but then again my last breeder I delt with was 8 years ago and I was only 16 lol. 


The thing that worried me was he said he had no history of the shots....rather he does them himself or vet it would be nice to keep track and what not....so IDK!

Oh ya he said he has been doing that since the 1980's and he takes them in for their rabies shots, he doesn't do those himself. Interesting to me I just didn't know you could do that yourself. Where do you get the supplies from for the people who do it themselves?


----------



## LovesMyPups (Apr 18, 2010)

I don't think it's possible for breeder's to obtain a rabies vaccination, only vets there. However, I know any ole body can walk into our local farming store and pick up most vaccinations for puppies and kittens. They have pamphlets and directions to go with them, even videos for you to watch there on doing it. But it's up to the purchaser to actually educate themselves which is kinda scary...

And yes, I agree, even if done by themselves, they should keep record!


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

I know that alot of breeders do it them self, also the breeder where I got my exotic cat from does all her own shots and microchipping.


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jan 8, 2011)

You can also order the vaccines from Drs Foster and smith and Jeffers and have them shipped to your door, and also go to a feed/seed store or hardware store and get them. I have heard of some breeders giving shots themselves, but it would worry me if they have no records to prove that they gave shots.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Love my breeder and my vet. I choose my breeder giving shots. Hope did not even flinch. When I inquired why my breeder said that she uses only tiny diabetic needles on chi puppies.

My breeder gives all puppy shots. We met up with her to get one and she had the sticker from the vial to go on the little immunization record that Hope came with. She reminded me to bring it. She came with a whole snapped packet with all kinds of information on her including that record. 

My vet just gives a receipt. The only shots we got Mick were annual shots and then his diuretic when he became so sick.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Just be aware that most vets won't recognize this as valid proof of vaccination, even with the vial label. They frown upon it because vaccinations are fragile and must be kept at a certain temperature, reconstituted correctly, and correctly administered. Timing is also crucial to not interfere with maternal antibodies. Also boarding facilities and also obedience/socialization classes may not recognize shots that are not given by a vet. 

This is a cost cutting measure that many breeders use so they won't have to pay the vet fee. It is up to you if you want to accept the risk/liability that the vaccines were given correctly. 

If anyone is thinking of just ordering vaccinations online and giving them to their dog themselves to save money, I really caution against that. Vaccination reactions are VERY common, especially in toy breeds, and you could run into an emergency situation. Without proper antidotes (antihistamine, possible IV steroids) the puppy could die. I think it's worth the money to pay a professional, that is my opinion, except in the cases of a very experienced breeder.

Also, to muddy the waters a little more, there are different manufacturers of vaccines, and they are NOT the same. Do you know the difference between a killed virus versus a modified live vaccine and why you would prefer one over the other? Many vaccines come packages with lepto, which is also suspect and not a vaccine I would give under any circumstances.

Rabies is illegal to given by a lay person in almost every state. If your dog would nip someone and you don't have VALID proof of vaccine, your dog could be confiscated or even put to sleep. 

If you are thinking about giving your own vaccines, please educate yourself on the risks. As for buying a puppy that has been vaccinated at the breeder, buyer beware unless you have confidence that it was done correctly and will be validated by your own veterinarian.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I agree. While Hope was seen by the breeder's vet, we were asked (in our contract) to have her seen by ours within a week of picking her up. We did and he looked over her record and the stickers and said, "wow, very complete". 

When I asked if he preferred to give the final he said no, that what she did was fine and he wanted to see her for her rabies. The breeder only gives puppy shots, not others. He wants to give the rabies a bit too soon for my preference so I am likely to wait a few weeks since she is not out in this weather.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

It's very interesting to me for some reason. I never heard of this and when he told me I was kinda like oh really? TBH it kinda turned me off to adopt from him in the future. IDK why but it's just different to me and I'd feel safer if a vet did it myself just because that's what I'm use to. (I'm just kinda browsing around right now and looking we're not getting another until after Kizzie is spayed. Unless it's a puppy that is from a shelter, then I'd make the move on it lol) I was just curious to see what you all thought about it, I can see it's mixed feelings. I just have no experience with that and was even telling my mom I kinda felt uncomfortable with that move.


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

ALL my puppies are fully vaccinated by a vet before they are sold - I wouldn't like the responsibility of the insurance being invalidated by doing it myself 
I am trained to microchip but don't do my puppies as it is one hell of a needle to go into a puppy - I will do them at 6 months but recommend they do it when neutering


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

You are right in following your instinct. I am new to this and have already learned that it is like it was raising my kids. There are a dozen theories, approaches and even doctors suggest different ways and when to do things. What's a pet owner to do!? haha!

Like with my kids, I am getting educated (and cannot thank you all enough for the schooling!) and researching and then choosing what is right for us. 

I figured my kids lived and this little puppy will be great as well (although I swear I watch/worry/obsess over every little thing she does even more than I did with my kids-haha!).


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Half and half...the breeder that did them herself had the pups vet checked and cleared before sale, though  

TBH I plan to do the shots myself when I breed. It will give me maximum control over who gets what, when. My friend in town that breeds Aussies told me that a vet outside town will order them for her along with thier normal order, whatever she wants at cost, and it ensures they are maintained at proper temperatures. So that's the route I'll probably go. 

When I took Oakley in to get her Parvo/Adenovirus/Distemper shot, I checked, checked and double checked with them there was nothing extra in there. Well...there was...they gave her a shot including parainfluenza too, and basically lied to me about it, because "they don't carry the shots without the parainfluenza". I also asked if they could split the parvo off from the distemper/adenovirus. They told me no, only to find out the next time I went in they COULD have. Grrrr. So...yeah, I will be ordering and administering the shots myself. I did all of Trigger's puppy vaccines myself as well after we got him. (They were given to me by the breeder).

The downside is if the pup has a reaction, I have to get it to the vet and I have to cover all costs. TBH I prefer that to a vet giving a shot they won't "let me see" but will "tell me what's in it". That's bullshit.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I will add, I think the commonality of breeders doing their own shots has nothing to do with "saving a few bucks". Maybe for some. But for most, they like to do it "their way", splitting doses for pups as small as chis. Its a battle with most vets. I still haven't found a vet I feel good and comfortable with, who doesn't think I am an idiot. Many chihuahua breeders have become acutely aware of the over-vaccinating that is occuring nationwide, mainly because they are losing puppies by following "standard protocol". I am part of a yahoo group where there was just a long convo about puppies going down from shots. It is all too common and shots need to be something closely monitored, and not given "just because a piece of paper tells you to".

Sure, it saves the breeder maybe $50 a pup. I know for me, it will have absolutely NOTHING to do with that, but moreso I want to have complete control over who gets what, when.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

May I ask (without taking this great thread too off track) what age you would all suggest rabies shot?


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I do rabies a month after the last of the vaccination series is complete so usually around 5 months. I like to span the shots out and not have to much at once.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Thank you. I was concerned that my vet wanted to do that too close to her last puppy shot. I appreciate the information. I will wait a month for the rabies.


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

Daisy's breeder did her own shots. We got a handwritten piece of paper with the shot type and date on it. 

Lily's breeder did one set of shots and had the second set done at vet. 

Roxy's breeder did the shots herself and include the date and vaccine label on her shot record.

I'm not really sure it matters because often the only one that provides immunity is the one given at 16 weeks. I had all of my girls by 16 weeks so those shots were given by a vet.

Around here, day cares, groomers, and boarding facilities will not count shots that are not administered by a vet.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

jesuschick said:


> May I ask (without taking this great thread too off track) what age you would all suggest rabies shot?


6 months and not a day sooner.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

A few of the better known breeders in my state do their own shots. And honestly...I'll be doing Mari's pups vacs as well. Not to save $$ at ALL (I think I'll be spending more $ doing vacs first & vet checks later on to be honest)...but to make sure they're not exposed to a vets office (the #1 place any diseases could be picked up IMO) before they're vaccinated. My mentor will be assisting me with the first set & I will be doing the remainding. I also agree it's a better way to control how much & how often the vac is given. 

All of my Chi's came with UTD vacs & a health record with every vac "sticker" they were ever given as well as worming dates, etc & it WAS recognized by my vets and written in their vet record. For what it's worth.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Our vets never had a problem accepting breeder records, either. If they did I'd just tell them to shove it. Rabies must be given by a licensed vet but other than that, all's fair in love and war


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

LDMomma said:


> Around here, day cares, groomers, and boarding facilities will not count shots that are not administered by a vet.


I was wondering how that worked with those types of things too. 


It just seemed weird that he did it on his own to me I guess because I had no clue that happened! I wouldn't want to do that to save money I'd rather have it done by a professional but if it was me breeding and I did it myself I'd prob feel more comfortable than a vet. IF I knew what I was doing, which I don't lol but I'm just saying ....Thanks all for your info! From both sides I can see the good and the bad! I guess you learn something new every day! 

As for this guy I just didn't like that he didn't have the history either. There was something about him I just had a bad vibe on before he even mentioned that so I guess that turned me off even more lol 

Thanks again for the info! :hello1:


----------

